# Quel bruit !!!



## totoffff (7 Juillet 2005)

Mon IMAC G4 1,25 qui était un ordi vraiment silencieux me pose deux problèmes :

Le premier,  depuis les mise à jours vers la 10.3.7 les ventilateurs tournent en permanence.

Le second, il ne se met plus en veille c?est-à-dire que l'écran s'éteint mais qu'il ne suspend plus l'activité, je suis obligé de la faire manuellement avec le bouton power.

Mon mac qui était un ordi silencieux fasse aux PC de mes potes ne l'ai plus et il ne serait pas possible de dormir dans la même pièce que lui, qui d'ailleurs ne dort plus jamais en ce moment, a causée du souci de mise en veille

Merci d'avance car ça fait des mois que ça dure

PS je suis passé sous Tiger et c'est toujours pareil !!!


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

bonsoir,

j'ai pas de solutions pour ton problème, mais je me permets de le "remonter" pour qu'une personne plus câlée que moi te renseigne


----------



## ederntal (8 Juillet 2005)

Il doit y avoir un fichier a recupérer sur 10.3.8 sur la gestion des ventilo et a remplacer dans ton systeme pour qu'il redevienne silencieux...

J'ai lu ce genre de propos ces jours ci concernant un powerbook sur macbidouille... mais je ne peux pas t'aider plus... il faudrai un bidouilleur en chef :-/


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juillet 2005)

Le seuil de température de déclenchement des ventilateurs à été volontairement abaissé par Apple lors des mises à jour successives sans doute pour des raisons de fiabilité générale, en tout cas surement pas dans le cadre d'un complot général visant uniquement à faire chier le monde !   
Bref, il existe une solution (en anglais dans le texte).
Preferer un ordi en état de marche un peu plus bruyant, ou risquer la panne avec un ordi silencieux, il faut choisir...


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Le seuil de température de déclenchement des ventilateurs à été volontairement abaissé par Apple lors des mises à jour successives sans doute pour des raisons de fiabilité générale, en tout cas surement pas dans le cadre d'un complot général visant uniquement à faire chier le monde !
> Bref, il existe une solution (en anglais dans le texte).
> Preferer un ordi en état de marche un peu plus bruyant, ou risquer la panne avec un ordi silencieux, il faut choisir...


 et quid de l'utilisation d'un autre ventilo ? Ou de l'installation d'un régulateur de vitesse type Zalman ?


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et quid de l'utilisation d'un autre ventilo ?


La place disponible dans un iMac ou dans un portable est compté...


----------



## JediMac (8 Juillet 2005)

Et par rapport au fait que la mise en veille ne se fait plus, ça ne viendrait pas d'un process qui tourne continuellement. Par exemple chez moi, seti@home tourne et du coup, il exploite toujours le processeur à fond ce qui implique que les ventilo moulinent à plein et que la veille ne se fait pas seule.


----------



## frederic paris (8 Juillet 2005)

regarde le moniteur d'activiter , il y a surement une tache de fond qui tourne , desactive la
ou une connection internet en route ,  tu a netbarrier ? regarde par la  , ton imac devrais ce metre en veille apres , pour les ventillos , il est possible que ça vienne de la mais pas sur , je ne croit pas que
ce soit grave , bonne chance
a+


----------



## totoffff (13 Juillet 2005)

Dans le moniteur d'activité il y plusieurs choses dont :

Kernel_Task qui prend 70 Mo de mémoire

Mais aussi Windowserveur et aussi pmTool mais je sais pas à quoi ça sers ?

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juillet 2005)

:modo: ne pas toucher au kernel_task et au windowserver


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juillet 2005)

Si ton iMac G4 est bruyant, c'est la chaleur !
L'année dernière j'avais le même problème mais à moindre mesure...

Enlève la poussière qui s'est accumulée sur les pales du ventillo (sans la faire tomber à l'intérieur) à l'air d'une petite bombe (perso, je fais ça au coton tige  faut être habile et prendre son temps).


----------



## totoffff (18 Novembre 2005)

Je me permet un petit UP car je suis toujours au même point 

C'est l'hiver
 et les ventillos tournent toujours et le mac se met en veille que si j'apuis sur le bouton

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance.

PS sous 10.4.3


----------



## .Steff (18 Novembre 2005)

question idiote :t'es  prefere systeme sont bien réglé?

Je ne connais des probleme de ventilo que sous linux qui tourne sur un mac.
Tu travailles dans une piece enfumé?Car le pb c'est déjà posé chez qulequ'un qui fumait et le ventillo tournait tout le temps a cause de cette fumée justement.


----------



## totoffff (18 Novembre 2005)

Non je ne fumme pas et j'ai essayerpleins de reglege differents entre l'economiseur d'ecran et la suspension d'activité:hein:

C'est super embêtant car le mac tourne tout le temps à fond


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2005)

totoffff a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hiver et les ventillos tournent toujours et le mac se met en veille que si j'apuis sur le bouton


Essaye de faire un reset global en passant par l'open firmware au démarrage (Pomme+alt+o+f)

taper *reset-nvram* [reset)nvrq,] ; 
puis, *set-defaults* [set)defqults] ; 
et enfin, *reset-all* [reset)qll].

A ce moment là, le Mac redémarre. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il suffit de taper mac-boot [,qc)boot].


J'ai mis entre parentheses [] les correspondances du clavier français.


----------



## totoffff (20 Novembre 2005)

J'ai bien réussi ta manipe avec succès, le mac a bien redémarré tout de suite, mais c'est hélas toujours pareil.

L'économiseur d'écran se met en marche normalement mais ensuite au lieu de passer en veille, l'écran devient noir et les ventilos continuent de tourner.

Une autre idée.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Novembre 2005)

Vérifie que le problème subsiste ou disparait sous un autre compte utilisateur.


----------



## tornade13 (20 Novembre 2005)

totoffff a dit:
			
		

> mon IMAC G4 1,25 qui était un ordi vraiment silencieux me pose deux problèmes :
> 
> Le premier, depuis les mise à jours vers la 10.3.7 les ventilateurs tournent en permanence.



Juste pour info il n'ya q'un ventilo sur l'iMac G4 et le celui-ci tourne en permanence


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Novembre 2005)

Si tu as la possibilité d'installer un système sur un disque dur externe, (ou si tu as envie de réinstaller celui du disque dur interne, sait-on jamais  )  installe-y le système vendu d'origine avec ton mac et ne fait pas les mises à jour. Si ça persiste, j'opterais pour un nettoyage complet.   

En gros, fait toi un système axénique.

Mais bon courage.

Par contre, si quelqu'un sais comment rendre la mise en veille automatique à un Mac, je suis preneur. Le mien n'est d'accord que lorsque mon PPPoE est déconnecté.


----------



## tornade13 (20 Novembre 2005)

Un petit truc qui peut aider, dans les pref système on règle la suspension d'activité sur XH mais si par exemple on a réglé Mail a récupérer nos Mail toutes les XH aussi pas de suspension d'activité.

Si ça peut aider


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit truc qui peut aider, dans les pref système on règle la suspension d'activité sur XH mais si par exemple on a réglé Mail a récupérer nos Mail toutes les XH aussi pas de suspension d'activité.
> 
> Si ça peut aider


T'inquiète..... pas marteau non plus le type.

Je te promet mes plus plates excuse s'il s'avère que chez lui, c'était bien le problème qui empêchait la mise en veille.


----------



## tornade13 (20 Novembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète..... pas marteau non plus le type.
> 
> Je te promet mes plus plates excuse s'il s'avère que chez lui, c'était bien le problème qui empêchait la mise en veille.


T'a pas a t'excuser de quoi que ce soit ...

Mais c'est des choses tellement simple que parfois on n'y pense pas...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> T'a pas a t'excuser de quoi que ce soit ...
> 
> Mais c'est des choses tellement simple que parfois on n'y pense pas...


c'est pt'être bien vrais..... j'ai qu'a prendre exemple sur la programmation .... Mais bon, c'est pas ça qui va résoudre notre problème.


----------



## totoffff (20 Novembre 2005)

J'ai activé le compte ROOT et là aucun problème le mac se met en veille comme il le faut.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Novembre 2005)

totoffff a dit:
			
		

> J'ai activé le compte ROOT et là aucun problème le mac se met en veille comme il le faut.


Bon ben tu peux essayer de mettre à la poubelle les fichier de préférences suivant : 
com.apple.systempreferences.plist
com.apple.finder.plist

Ils se trouvent dans ~utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Preferences

Ensuite, il faut fermer ta session puis la ré-ouvrir pour que cela fasse effet.


----------



## totoffff (20 Novembre 2005)

J'ai fais cette nouvelle manipe mais toujours pareil


----------



## Lain (22 Novembre 2005)

un logiciel comme ical, itunes ou mail est configuré pour faire une tache routinière qui empêche donc os X de mettre l'ordinateur en veille.

avec vous essayez de programme une heure précis (comme midi douze) de mise en veille de votre macintosh et voir si cela est bien le cas ?

vérifier qu'il n'y a pas UN de vos logiciels qui soit configuré pour faire une opération régulièrement

(notifier un calendrier, mettre à jour un site, passer un coup d'antivirus, nettoyer les caches, etc etc etc)

on ne peut pas trop savoir ce que vous faites de _spécifique_ avec votre macintosh

si cela marche sous "root" (vous auriez pu simplement créer un autre compte normal) c'est que c'est une configuration de votre compte habituel qui est en cause



créez un nouvel utilisateur et faite la migration de vos documents et favoris si c'est sans espoir.


----------

